# Problème d'envoi de mail avec Clé 3G orange



## Ben-G (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour !
J'ai un petit soucis avec mon second macbook dont je me serre pour voyager.
J'ai acheté une clé 3G Orange afin de pouvoir naviguer sur internet en transit.
Sauf que j'ai un problème...
Pour ce qui est du surf sur internet tout va bien, pour ce qui est de la réception de mail, tout va bien également. Par contre, pour ce qui est de la réception de mail, rien à faire, je n'arrive pas à configurer mon smtp afin que cela marche.

J'aimerais donc savoir si quelqu'un ici aurait l'expérience en la matière et pourrait m'éclairer et me dire quel est le smtp que je dois indiqué ou quelle est la méthode pour faire fonctionner l'envoi de mail ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !
Bonne soirée


----------



## Ben-G (4 Avril 2009)

Petit up...
C'est réellement très gênant de ne pas pouvoir envoyer de mail lorsque l'on est hors de ses bases, avec la clé 3G...

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## pertabolis (5 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Ton accès internet est Orange donc le smtp devrait être smtp.orange.fr. As tu essayé celui là ?


Bye


----------



## brunobreizh (2 Novembre 2009)

Même souci chez Bouygues !

et smtp.bougtel.fr ne fonctionne pas ... Bizarrement, ça marchait avant, avec smtp.free.fr. Puis free ne se connecte plus, et en passant par un smtp dont la fenêtre "diagnostic de connexion" m'indique qu'il est connecté, ça ne marche pas non plus !

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai pu changé sans m'en rendre compte ...


----------



## phil3 (14 Novembre 2009)

J'ai une clé 3G Bouygues et je n'arrive pas du tout à envoyer un mail. J'ai essayé les SMTP Bouygues, Orange, Free, Laposte et aucun ne marche. Que faire? Personne n'a trouvé une solution?

Je vais avoir bientôt un Bbox. J'espère qu'on n'a pas le même problème avec le Bbox?

Phil


----------

